# Netzteil gesucht mit ca. 40V Ausgangsspannung



## mitchih (27 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Hersteller, der Netzteile mit einer Spannung von ca. 40 V anbietet.

Was wäre die nächste Normspannung >24 V DC

Ich benötige einen Trafo mit ca. 40A bei 35-48 V 

Versorgung Mehrere  KleinServosteller bei 24V laufen diese jedoch nicht sauber. Daher wollte ich eine höhere Spannung verwenden.

Ich habe bereits gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## IBFS (27 November 2008)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen Hersteller, der Netzteile mit einer Spannung von ca. 40 V anbietet.
> 
> ...


 



Für unser ILCA brauchen wir auch mind. 36Volt damit die genug Power haben.
Daher nehmen wir seit mehreren Jahren 

*QS20.361*

*siehe*


*http://www.pulspower.com/pdf/vrz_dim_flyer_2008_en.pdf*



*und auch für die SPS setzen wir QS20.241 für 24 Volt ein.*


*Gruß*


----------



## Junior (28 November 2008)

Hallo,
bei traco gibts Netzteile bis 48V/20A
http://www.tracopower.com/datasheet_g/txl-d.pdf

MfG  Günter.


----------



## TimoK (28 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich lasse mir solche "Mehr oder Weniger Sonderanfertigungen" bei der Fa. Walcher bauen. Einzelstücke kein Problem, Lieferzeit ca. 2 Wochen, Preise absolut OK!

www.walcher.com


Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende,

Timo


----------

